# twin 115's or single 200-250



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to be putting new power on my boat and originally had planned on putting a 200-250 optimax on. I started thinking about getting twin 115's instead. Can someone tell me the ad and dis ad's of the 2. I figure the twin 115's would eat more gas but would it be a HUGE difference over the 250? Just seemed like if I'm going to be offshore it be nice to have a second engine if one did go out, but at the same time MPG is important to me also. Which would be faster? They're going on a 2360 Key Largo.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

2 motors, 2 headaches...More drag in the water=less mpg....the ONLY advantage I see two having to motors in this application is safety, that being said, I would stay with the single 250...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I cannot attest to performance nor fuel economy but the second engine redundancy is worth a ton to me... Don't even need to be off shore to need the second power plant.

We were still in the Pt. Canaveral inlet when one of the motors overheated due to a dead t-stat... As we worked on it, the other one chose to have the same issue... We were without power for under 2 minutes and were dangerously close to the rocks when were able to fireup the first one and commence tearing apart the second t-stat...

Brent


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

single 4 stroke Yam or Zuke.. would be my choice


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ran a single Suzuki DT225 for 6 years without a single problem. 

Lots of single engine planes flying around. 
Key word: *MAINTENANCE*

I/O engines are another issue. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

The biggest issue with motors today is fuel problems due to the ethanol joke the government played on us. If you don't have separate tanks I can't see any advantage to twins. Heck, if you fill both tanks from the same gas station then it's still not an advantage. I run one motor and keep my towing insurance paid up.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you put twin 150's on it? that would make it more interesting, if you lost one motor you have a good shot of being able to plane out on the other if it's a 150.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Single engine and Sea Tow


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Big E Nuff said:


> Single engine and Sea Tow


X2... the single engine will do just fine if u keep it maintained! But if something happens, u got an insurance in sea tow... at least u get home!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Google twins vs single. Several result's from various discussion forums. I can tell you I had to make the same decision. I got my boat back this past Friday and it now has a new Yamaha F250 on it. SeaTow is only $150 a year. Well worth that for the peace of mind. As mentioned above, when properly maintaned the Yamaha engines are very dependable. Notice I said Yamaha. Do ya really want a Mercury???


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

A single 4 stroke 250 - 

A single 200 and you will be feeling underpowered under certain conditions.

The single 250 has many advantages. And besides favorable weight, first cost, maintenance costs, and reliability (remember twins break down twice as often) twin 115's on boat the size will be real heavy - and poor total power to weight ratio, and likely not plane on a single engine. 

The only real down side is manueverability - a one legged boat has its limitations - but with preventive maintenance, inspections, on board spares and back up bastery power and fuel filtration systems - your should rarely need a tow. 

I believe the breakpoint today is 25 feet - twin 150's. Thats where twin engines start to make more sense.

As said above - todays O/B, well maintained, are very reliable - invest some of the savings in a good radio, epirb, towing insurance and head on out!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The only real down side is manueverability - a one legged boat has its limitations


Naw....Not on a outboard powered boat. The centerline between most mono hull twin motors is 26in to 30in.

Having a boat powered by twin DF-140's.....If I had to do it again today it would have a single DF-250 on it.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep. Twin outboards are too close together to make much difference in maneuverability.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will stand up here as the lone dissenter. I run a 2320 parker pilot house with twin yammie F115's. 

If I had to do it over again I would go back with the twin power. Cruise is 24Kts burning 1.8MPG. More expensive etc but I fish 30-40 miles out and I like the twin redundancy. 
to each his own.
mark


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

I also have twin F-115 yammies on a 24' cobia and love it fuel burn is avg 2 mpg doesnt hall ass but will get you back


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

I fish a 23' Key West with 03 twin 115F Yamahas. I generally fish me and 1 crew with 100 lbs of ice. In calm seas I run 4200 rpm at 24 mph, have a flow scan, and get 2.7-2.8 mpg. When light, top end, at 5800, is about 38 mph. Routine maintenance has not been a problem. I'm not a mechanic but have learned to change water pumps, plugs and thermostats. Engine, lower unit oil and fuel filter changes are straight forward. Not much else before 500 hrs. All systems are separate except fuel and I am careful to refill with fresh fuel after each trip, and use marine Sta-Bil.

My #1 concern when fishing the gulf is safety. Twins give you peace of mind you can't get from VHF, EPIRB or a single engine.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

If you off shore and do not have twins be sure that you have the means to get some one on the radio. IE: Single side ban will work a vhs has a limited range. Alos how far are we talking about ????
I had twins and it was not double trouble, in fact fuel was very easy. Need to also ask yourself how important is speed???? Are you fishing or trying to go 60 knots.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Got t-150's on a 24' cape, wouldn't go back to a single for any money.

BA


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of you guys with twins are not doing as well as me. 

2.5 to 2.8 MPG Cruise at 3800 = 26MPH.

Navman 3100 fuel management via GPS interface.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark, You do know your stuff.
Alot of these guys do not do the proper research before they buy. They need to realizeit also depends on weight / size of boat, size engine, prop, speed traviling and last but not least the nut behind the wheel. I can say from my past experience that my twins in a flat sea running out 30 + miles at 4000 rpm then trolling all day then running back in, and my neighabor with a single 200 hpdi, in the same conditions hadr gas usage was 2.8 to 3.0 . Now theser are two different size boats. I would say these boats are equiped for what we need them to do. Now other boats with the same set up running 5000rpm+, due to the fact that some dealers are telling them to run the outboards wide open, will not get the same results and have more repair in the long run. Just giving my 1 cent for information.
My father use to say if you have to ask how much fuel it burns you should not buy it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me clear some thing up, the boat will be used for fishing 90% of the time. The other 10% being family/crab island time. I am perfectly fine cruising in the 30's , don't need a speed boat. My biggest concern would be MPG and reliability. Call me cheap if you'd like but I'm a 23 year old college student so putting $300 in the tank every week gets expensive( especially after dropping $20,000 on some new power). I think I'm just gonna go with the 225 optimax. I know a lot of ya'll love your yams but what you own becomes the best in your mind. I've always had mercs and haven't had any problems with them( except for when they started putting corn in the damn gas). Brand isn't as big of a factor as how you take care of them in my opinion. Change the oil, plugs and stuff and any engine should last a good while. Thanks for the advice though, single engine and sea tow is my pick.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

You can pay for a satellite phone and a constant membership with seatow for what you will save by not getting the 2nd motor.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are going with a Mercury I would do a single engine, having 2 motors in the shop could get expensive.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Some of you guys with twins are not doing as well as me.
> 
> 2.5 to 2.8 MPG Cruise at 3800 = 26MPH.
> 
> Navman 3100 fuel management via GPS interface.


You need to have that Navman 3100 recalibrated...:no:

http://archives.floridasportsman.com/content/trophy-suzi-150hp-match-made-heaven


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> If you are going with a Mercury I would do a single engine, having 2 motors in the shop could get expensive.


 :lol::lol::laughing:


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Consider a big single engine and a kicker. Something in the 10 hp range. Many times the second engine won't plane your boat but a kicker may give you six to eight knots. The maintenance can also be an issue. The kicker may give you an excuse to get a small skiff also. And get some good info on fuel economy. Never under power. If you think a 115hp will "get you by", you may want to step up. Same thing with the 200hp. A 23 to 25' cuddy with 225 to 250 four stroke runs well. A 23' boat with twins, getting less than 2 mpg... go with a single.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

A 10 horse kicker won't do anything but make noise on a 23 ft. boat against a 10 kt. wind.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> A 10 horse kicker won't do anything but make noise on a 23 ft. boat against a 10 kt. wind.


Yep...A frind of mine wanted to hang a 10Hp on a 25ft Mako years ago.

I did a nice install for the mount on it for him.

About a month or so later he took the motor off....said it was pretty much useless and said he figured it would take 25HP to really do what he expected.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> You need to have that Navman 3100 recalibrated...:no:
> 
> http://archives.floridasportsman.com/content/trophy-suzi-150hp-match-made-heaven



Thanks for that link. [Almost 4yrs ago]


Some info on there that was my specific numbers and had been lost out of my head.

But what does it have to do with recalibrating my Navman and how do you do it?

My fuel numbers check close at the pump too. Same pump, same station, pen, paper and calculator in hand.

I do know of guys getting 4MPG with Big Honda's [225HP] on both boats. Speed is not extremely fast. [decent cruise and comfortable] 26 -28MPH and 3800RPM.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Thanks for that link. [Almost 4yrs ago]
> 
> 
> Some info on there that was my specific numbers and had been lost out of my head.
> ...


Bobby, 
You know i'm just joking with you. For the navman calibration only way i know would be to check it at the pump. 

on another subject was wondering how does that 10 degree deadrise boat runs in 2-3 ft chop at 4 second interval? 

Mine is a 21 degree deadrise and i have to go full down tab and slow to around 18kts-19kts in the above conditions to make it a liveable ride. 

If you do the same and are getting 18kts-19kts with a 10 degree deadrise in 2-3 ft chop at 4 second intervals then it sort of negates the theory of a higher deadrise on a pilothouse makes it ride better in choppy conditions. And a lower deadrise boat will require less horsepower.

mark


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 25 4stroke on one of my other boats I could use for a kicker, wouldn't need it to plane the boat just would be nice to troll all day on a few gallons of gas. Making fun of someone for having a different brand engine than you, really guys? The main reason I'm getting a mercury is the price, it would cost over $20,000 to put a 4 stoke yam on and change all the controls compared to the $13,000 it would cost for the opti. Thanks for the good advice, its nice to have a place to get answers from people who love fishing too. Even though a lot of people like to be negative and ruin it for the rest of us( I'm not referring to this thread) but in general. The reason I left florida sportsmans forum, it's rediculous that someone can't post something without having someone post something negative or put them down. Hope to see yall out there when my boat is done, planning on putting a new tower on it and some new electronics too.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think anyone is making fun of you.. talkin motors is no different than talking college football etc.. besides who cares if someone makes fun of a brand of motor you havent even bought yet! I understand the money issue, but for resale and reliability I would say go with a 4 stroke for sure. I prefer Yamaha but the hondas and Zukes are all good too.. It all boils down to what YOU want.. Folks are just giving you opinions.

Good Luck


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> on another subject was wondering how does that 10 degree deadrise boat runs in 2-3 ft chop at 4 second interval?


You slow way down and are happy you have a pilothouse to stay dry. 
My typical cruise is at between 25MPH -28MPH...Seas, fuel millage all play into the mix.

I also don't let my boats pound. So if ya have to slow down.....so be it.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

401 Cay said:


> I dont think anyone is making fun of you.. talkin motors is no different than talking college football etc.. besides who cares if someone makes fun of a brand of motor you havent even bought yet! I understand the money issue, but for resale and reliability I would say go with a 4 stroke for sure. I prefer Yamaha but the hondas and Zukes are all good too.. It all boils down to what YOU want.. Folks are just giving you opinions.
> 
> Good Luck


I had a 19' Aluminum Bass TRACKER with a 90hp Optimax on it and it was bad ass. it got INCREDIBLE fuel and oil range. But on my 23' Proline WA, when I repowred, I went f-225 Yamaha. There is nothing like it for offshore. It will push it 41mph at 5500 and 4000 is 28mph at burning 11 gallons per hour according to my Navman.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm taking the boat in tuesday for the repower, so we'll see. My speed is only measured on my gps, how accurate are these at measuring speed. The optimax on it now ran at about 42 mph wide open. So if the new one gets up to that I'll be happy.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> My speed is only measured on my gps, how accurate are these at measuring speed.


Are you kidding? SOG [Speed over Ground] is the most accurate.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

As X shark says gps SOG is very accurate, but its just that speed over ground. To get accurate speed thru the water, run a reciprocal course, just a quick up and back, to cancel out current or a little wind effect.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> I cannot attest to performance nor fuel economy but the second engine redundancy is worth a ton to me... Don't even need to be off shore to need the second power plant.
> 
> We were still in the Pt. Canaveral inlet when one of the motors overheated due to a dead t-stat... As we worked on it, the other one chose to have the same issue... We were without power for under 2 minutes and were dangerously close to the rocks when were able to fireup the first one and commence tearing apart the second t-stat...
> 
> Brent


THats a pretty unique situation for the engines to act up at that critical moment. If it was me I would have run the overheating engine an extra 30 seconds to get away from the rocks then toss an anchor and trouble shoot. Either way I personally would go with a single 250 over twin 115s on any vessel other than a catamaran. Reason being is your not going to plane out on a single 115 on most monohulls that can take twin engines. SO getting home on 1 engine isn't much faster than calling TOw Boat US and having them tow you in. And the amount of times that will actually happen doesn't outweigh the reduced performance, extra full burn, cost and maintenance of the twins. I only like twins when you need over 300HP.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Got a downpayment on the Opti, taking the boat in this morning. Thanks for the help everyone


----------

